# General brand table saw tenoning jig model 50-050



## mbmattvt (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some advice and answers on the use of a table saw tenoning jig from some of you who may be familiar with these type of jigs and maybe have used them. I just purchased the General International jig and assembled it out of the box yesterday. A couple of things I've noted about it so-far are listed below… If anyone is interested in offering a bit of advice, I'd appreciate it. I have not used it, yet… still making sure I understand and can use it safely. Its not intended that this be a review of the jig, (cause I haven't used it yet) but merely observations as I set it up and make discoveries and come up with questions.

I own the General International table saw, too (50-220R).

The Jig: 
The coarse adjustment, horizontally. When I opened the box to put the jig together, I was able to make a horizontal coarse adjustment. Now that the jig is fully assembled, I am not able to make the coarse adjustment. I have tried locking and unlocking one and both locking knobs with no luck for coarse adjustment.

Can this jig be used with a dado blade? or is it designed to make multiple cuts in the material with a standard blade? I.e. adjusting the jig for each cut and flipping the work piece over for each cut until the size of the tenon is obtained?

I have not used the jig to cut with, yet. But I noticed that if I apply downward pressure to the saw-blade-side of the jig, the guide bar tends to pull out of the guide slot. Is there a fix for this?

The instructions do not give clear direction as to how this jig mounts (left or right of the saw blade). I read on the internet that it can be used in either position. I also tried using it (dry-run setup) in both positions. In the left-of-blade position the vertical support does not get close enough to the blade (its probably a good 2 inches from the blade) - So it appears that I may need to add a block of wood to the vertical support to get my workpiece to the blade when the jig is in this left-hand position. In the right-of-blade position. The lefty-loosy/righty-tighty workings of the clamp are reversed. Is this correct or am I missing a part or using this tool incorrectly?

Looking forward to your input.

Matt


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Matt-

Is this the one?

http://www.jccayer.com/productphoto/400X400/50-050_mp.jpg









I am not familiar with that particular model so I can't respond to the questions about threads. However, I can calm your fears about tipping. Once your work is clamped in it, at least for a vertical cut, the wood rides on the table of the saw. (A good reason to keep your table clean and well slicked up.)

The description I read said nothing about using either side, but said it would work with right or left tilt saws. That tells me that the two handles are there so you can use it safely either side of the blade.

You may need to add a backing block-easy enough to do. I have one always, it seems, on my old Rockwell jig.

I'd suggest you screw on a backing board, clamp on a small board, raise the blade about a half inch, and make a pass over it. I think it might get you more involved with the device than just peering at it in isolation.

They are a very cool shop addition to any woodworker interested in furniture joinery. For many of us it's in the "Wha'd I do without this? Why did I wait so long?" category.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## mbmattvt (Mar 3, 2013)

Lee,

Yes, that's it … I'm going to take your advice and give it a try today.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

